# Happy Thanksgiving!!!



## David Pence (Nov 22, 2012)

I know I'm a little late in doing so, but I hope everyone here (at least our American members) is having a great Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks dapence - I sure did have a happy Thanksgiving and I hope you did too!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 23, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of yinz from Pittsbrugh!


----------



## baragund (Nov 27, 2012)

Gobble, gobble, gobble!!!

A successfull Thanksgiving for this extremely obscure branch of the House of Beor! Had about a dozen people to the house with food, drink and company that would do The Prancing Pony proud! 

Erestor, did you wash down your turkey with a few ice cold ICs? :*)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 28, 2012)

No, not this time. I've had a cold so was on cold meds and know that mixing alcohol and dayquil/nyquil isn't a good idea :*D


----------

